# Blue marble X Koi galaxy



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Male: Blue marble

















Female: koi 









Alright gang I’m going to try another pair. Fingers crossed on this one 🤞🤙🏼 I will keep you guys updated


----------



## Hiraga (Aug 25, 2020)

he's so pretty!


----------

